# Ghost mantis bred - now what?



## AndrewFR (Jun 9, 2021)

My two ghost mantids got it on successfully this last Sunday. I was expecting to have to wait a week or so before an ootheca was laid. After only two days, my little girl laid her first egg (yesterday/Tuesday).

Now I've got a couple questions


Since the egg was laid so quickly after mating, does that mean it's not fertile?

Anyone know how long it may take a ghost mantis ootheca to hatch if it is fertile?

Finally, what should of food should I find to feed a bunch of baby ghosties if they do hatch?

Thanks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 9, 2021)

It may or may not, probably not, but treat it as if it is. 

6 weeks to hatch

Melanogaster fruit flies.


----------



## AndrewFR (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks, I'll set up a countdown!


----------

